
SourceHut December 2019 developments and updates - pcr910303
https://sourcehut.org/blog/2019-12-15-whats-cooking-december-2019/
======
chabad360
I've got to say, this project is really gaining steam.

I hope they release a docker container for it, as that would make deployment
much easier (now that they have debian packages, maybe I'll give it a shot
myself).

